# Icons



## corona (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
kennt jemand eine Seite, wo ich Icons frei zum privaten Gebrauch als gif oder so downloaden kann?

Ich muss fürs Studium ein paar Skizzen erstellen. Deswegen sollten nicht nur die üblichen Sachen, wie z.B. email, Home, Abbrechen etc., verfügbar sein, sondern auch bestimmte Sachen, wie z.B. Restaurant, Disco, Teenager, etc. zu finden sein.

Hiffe man hat verstanden was ich brauche. Für jede Hilfe bin ich dankbar   

Dankeeeee,
corona


----------



## schutzgeist (11. Juli 2005)

ist dein Freund   
Das könnte evtl ganz hiflreich sein


----------

